# Chemical ship in rescue operation (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

An emergency operation is under way to stabilise a chemical tanker in Weymouth Harbour in Dorset.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.lardex.net/porsgrunn/REIM/skipstekst/1986stadido.htm
Thats the info I've found on her








from the above website


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Drifting chemical tanker secured (BBC News)*

A chemical ship which was adrift in gale-force winds in Weymouth Harbour is rescued from running aground.

More from BBC News...


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

We brought her in to Portland Harbour today, She was dragging anchor towards the NE and came within 5 Cables of Grounding out. We got on scene and passed a tow, fortunately the "Anglian Earl" was alongside in Portland, she was mobalised and arrived on scene half an hour later. Weymouth Lifeboat was also in attendance, Andy Seargeant Ordered the vessel to let go her other anchor (Why she did not do that as soon as she realised she was dragging, I'll Never know) But she is now safely moored to Portland's Deep water berth. She also had an Engine defect and could only achieve a speed of 4-5 knots. Quite a day. Tugs involved, Wyke Castle, Sandsfoot Castle, Rufus Castle and Anglian Earl. Other boats involved, Weymouth Lifeboat, Pilot Vessel Culverwell and the SAR Helicopter. Andy


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Strawberry, a colleague of mine who lives in the bowleaze area of Weymouth told me the Mariella ended up about 200m off the beach before she was towed into Portland. Thats seems a bit close to me so it maybe a bit of an exaggeration. Have you got an idea of how close she got?

Cheers
Craig.


----------



## boulton (Aug 1, 2007)

STRAWBERRY said:


> We brought her in to Portland Harbour today . . We got on scene and passed a tow . . . Tugs involved, Wyke Castle, Sandsfoot Castle, Rufus Castle and Anglian Earl. Other boats involved, Weymouth Lifeboat, Pilot Vessel Culverwell and the SAR Helicopter. Andy


Andy, I realise that she will be the best maintained and the shiniest, but which is yours, from those you list ?!! (Any photos ?).

Regards,


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds like a comprehensive lack of good seamanship on the part of the vessel. 

Well done guys for getting her safely alongside.


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, having looked at the depths she was approximately 200 meters from grounding, and she was very close to grounding on the two patches of 9 meters which were even closer to her.


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Cheers Strawberry, thanks for confirming!


----------

